# Game thread, Bulls vs 76ers, 6:30 pm CSN+ and CLTV



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*@*











Chicago Bulls (3-8) @ Philadelphia 76ers er Nuggets (4-7)
6:30 PM Central
Game # 12
*TV:* Comcast Sportsnet Chicago Plus, CLTV
*PROBABLE STARTERS*

*BULLS*

*Radio:*105.9 FM


    
*Chris Duhon | Kirk Hinrich | Luol Deng | Andres Nocioni | Ben Wallace*

Bench: Sefolosha, Gordon, Brown, Thomas, Allen, Griffin, Kryaphka, Sweetney


*76ers *

    
*Kevin Ollie |  Willie Green |  Andre Iguodala | Shavlik Randolph Samuel Dalembert Camby*
​


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Iverson may play tonight, but the Bulls.com doesn't list him as probably. We'll see.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

narek said:


> Iverson may play tonight, but the Bulls.com doesn't list him as probably. We'll see.


Iverson WILL play. Everytime some guy gets injured in another game, he always "miraculously" comes up big against the Bulls, and has a career night against us. I bet AI goes for 50 tonight, or something close to it.

Man it sucks when you know someone's going to torch the Bulls. Why do the Bulls do it everytime? (If you don't believe me, just look at statistics. EVERYTIME we play a team, either random scrubs will have careers nights against us, or someone that was injured previously will somehow get to play in the game and make a fool of the Bulls.)

You guys should know this is going to happen by now. I certainly have.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

memo to ben wallace:

*just wear the ****ing headband. *

i dare you.



respectfully, 

miz


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> memo to ben wallace:
> 
> *just wear the ****ing headband. *
> 
> ...


I'm with miz...wear the dang thing already!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 90
Philadelphia 76


...and if not , I would like to see Skiles gone ASAP


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

13 - 1. Wow. The Chris Duhon starting thing is just obviously not working. Time to ditch that, IMO.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben Gordon, please.

Please.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

jbulls said:


> 13 - 1. Wow. The Chris Duhon starting thing is just obviously not working. Time to ditch that, IMO.


Hey, the 76ers had a 12 point game late against the Bucks, and lost. Of course, Iverson didn't play.

Sigh.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Charge on AI, no call.

Noc fouled, they call it on Hinrich. We can't have our guards in foul trouble.

Big Ben playing horribly. PJ with the dribble off his foot out of bounds.

Deng with the great transition and one.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Great ball movement, inside bullet pass to PJ. Off his hands out of bounds.

!!!!!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Atta boy Kirk. Three ball, then the steal and layup.

We need little Ben.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

I always come away from Sixers games impressed with Shavlik Randolph. I liked him at Duke too, though I know he didn't live up to expectations there. I wonder if he'll ever develop into a starting caliber NBA player. I don't think it's totally out of the question.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I told you Iverson would be back in time to play us, and we're going to get SMOKED!!! Don't expect a win.

This team sucks way too much. And Skiles is way too stupid to play the right players in certain situations.

God damn I'm beginning to hate this team more and more with every loss. And this has every indication of a loss!!!!!

****!!!!!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

:chill: 


:cheer: 


:azdaja: 


:wahmbulance: 


(the llama kills btw :bananallama: )

these are some rockin' new smilies. 

all apply... powerwoof. 


:smilewink


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Listen, it's been two years, and this team hasn't improved. I'm tired of this god damn inconsistency. It sucks to watch a team go down early in a game, then try and rally back late in the 4th, but lose anyway.

WHAT'S THE POINT???? They suck!!!!


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Tyrus Thomas' eFG% on jump shots this season is .067.

Yikes.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

This game is done, and it's only halftime. 

I'm done too. I'm done with this damn team, this damn board, and anything else related to the Bulls.

(NO SWEARING) this team! I'm gone for good this time.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

PowerWoofer said:


> This game is done, and it's only halftime.
> 
> I'm done too. I'm done with this damn team, this damn board, and anything else related to the Bulls.
> 
> this team! I'm gone for good this time.


dude, either go away or just be quiet, you said that last game too. seriously. if you're gonna go, go and don't come back when they start winning again.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bye.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> This game is done, and it's only halftime.
> 
> I'm done too. I'm done with this damn team, this damn board, and anything else related to the Bulls.
> 
> this team! I'm gone for good this time.


You remind me of Randy Quaid's character in Major League II. A Braves fan turns into anti-fan.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

You do realize u can make up a 10-point deficit in a few minutes tops right?

Game isn't over.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Man. In ten games this season -- this being the eleventh -- Luol Deng has only shot under .500 twice; and it doesn't look like his hot shooting is going to end today. 

The two games were: 5/11 agaist Cleveland, and 5/16 against the Lakers.

Is he going to be a star?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

such sweet thunder said:


> Man. In ten games this season -- this being the eleventh -- Luol Deng has only shot under .500 twice; and it doesn't look like his hot shooting is going to end today.
> 
> The two games were: 5/11 agaist Cleveland, and 5/16 against the Lakers.
> 
> Is he going to be a star?


I imagine that (provided he starts guarding people) he's going to be very good. A star? Probably not, I don't think he's creative enough offensively and he's not an elite rebounder or defender.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

such sweet thunder said:


> Man. In ten games this season -- this being the eleventh -- Luol Deng has only shot under .500 twice; and it doesn't look like his hot shooting is going to end today.
> 
> The two games were: 5/11 agaist Cleveland, and 5/16 against the Lakers.
> 
> Is he going to be a star?


Doubt it. Love the kid but I just can't see it.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Deng needs to get the ball more.

Gordon needs to be playing more. Duhon needs to be sitting more.

What does Ben Wallace add to this team? Honestly.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, I'm of like mind with both you and ROY. But the ball keeps going in the hoop. He was a power forward in college and he's had a hell of a transition to the NBA, though he's never struggled. I'm not sure we should start putting limits on what we expect from him just yet. He could average a consistent twenty-five a game -- and that would be good.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

For those of us not watching the game -- why does Wallace only have eight minutes?!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

This Bulls team, no matter how you try and spin it, just isn't isn't good.

They are average. A group of average players owho on different nights can step up, but none of them can do it consistently.

Our best player, is a guy who gets no plays run for him (Deng). Our most hyped, has less offense than Chandler (if that was possible). Our superstar in waiting can't throw it in Lake Michigan from the pier with consistency.

Our Captain is in foul trouble from just tying his shoes. Our top pick can't do anything but run and jump (and this isn't track).

This trip concerns me. I didn't have expectations, but this is rediculous. No heart, no consistent play, no talent.

Disappointed in the players and Skiles.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

On a side note, Knicks winning big against the Celtics....And yes, Eddy is looking storng.


That trade swap may be in jeopardy


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

do the bulls even practice??? how do all these guards make all these shots and our guards do squat? i mean come on iverson makes it look like its childs play. swishing ever shot.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

SWEETNEY IS SHOWING WHY HE NEEDS TO PLAY

SKILES, you are an idiot, a complete idiot, for benching him. SWEETNEY IS MY HERO.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

You cannot win games spotting the other team 10 points at the start of the 1st and 3rd quarters. Duhon starting is a total joke, and Ben Wallace has just been invisible today. A really, really poor effort all-around.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

check out the crashing of the offensive glass by Sweetney. We should be starting Sweetney at the 4 beside Wallace. This is just ridiculous.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Man, if this leads to more Sweetney sightings, I'm all for it. PLEASE, let him play.

IT'S ALL ABOUT SWEETS


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Eh. The tale of the tape on this one is the turnover differential 16 to 6. You're not going to be ahead in a whole lot of games coughing up sixteen turnovers mid-way through the third.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

7-0 run since Sweetney checked in.

Anyone see the connection?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

First off - Anorex add me to the club.


Secondly...........So far. BEN WALLACE IS A BUST

It's got to be addressed. Ben is above average on defense (though not so far this season) and simply non existent on Offense. Perhaps Paxson forgot what this team needed (or was I watching a different team the last 2 seasons). OFFENSE.

We have zero from our post players. It's so simple on how to beat us.

TT may someday be better, but Aldridge was a better choice PERIOD for our needs.

TT - what does he bring? The same as everyone else.great D no O.

Is Paxson lobbying to change the scoring system to give points for good defense?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I just woke up but man i am with you i have wanted sweetney to get more minutes since he got to the bulls, him and wallace starting i think would be a good tandem!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

nice job by Sweets. They are trying to neutralize him by the flops.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Sweetney needs to lose some weight before he gets to start.

Can anyone tell me why Wallace has barely played? Not able to view the game.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

is the stats on yahoo wrong or is it just my imagination. Big Ben has ZERO rebounds?!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> is the stats on yahoo wrong or is it just my imagination. Big Ben has ZERO rebounds?!


you are correct. i have watched the entire game, and he has done absolutely nothing.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

anorexorcist said:


> you are correct. i have watched the entire game, and he has done absolutely nothing.


can someone say buy out??!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

We finally have found our low post presence - SWEETS.

This reinforces my signature even more. Skiles is total idiot for benching him when PJ Brown was doing absolutely nothing for 11 games.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Just ridiculous for Wallace to have zero rebounds. From the box score, it looks as though Wallace has contended with Samuel Dalembert and Shavlik Randolph. No way should those two be outrebounding him, especially holding him to zero.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

to think we're even this close is amazing....


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

anorexorcist said:


> We finally have found our low post presence - SWEETS.
> 
> This reinforces my signature even more. Skiles is total idiot for benching him when PJ Brown was doing absolutely nothing for 11 games.


Let's no go nuts, he's 1 for 3 from the field and 1 for 3 from the stripe since entering the game...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

where art thou defense?? 

who would have thought that getting big ben and trading away chandler would have made our defense regress so much.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

He's not an idiot for benching Sweetney. Guy looks like he ate Oliver Miller. He's not in game shape.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

What is WITH this team?


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

And why the INSISTENCE on playing Duhon, even after he shows he shouldn't be starting time and time again?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

jbulls said:


> Let's no go nuts, he's 1 for 3 from the field and 1 for 3 from the stripe since entering the game...


agreed. i wouldn't go crazy either with sweets. but i don't see why he can't be on the court for atleast 12mins a game, attracting some attention away from our guards occasionally..

he should stick into the rotation.

HECK!! We need any form of solid rotation!!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Well that 3rd q seems eerily similar to how the last several 3qs have gone for us. We waste so much energy trying to cut a huge lead that opens up in the 3rd, and then by the end of the quarter the lead is either the same or close to the same as it was at halftime. And then by the 4th we are too tired to mount a run.

Let's hope Skiles keeps Sweetney in there.

Ben Wallace seems to have pulled the "got my money and now I will do absolutely nothing" routine. Shocking yet upsetting.

And let's see if Philly and Willie stop shooting well. I doubt it but you never know. AI is doing a great job, flops aside, as usual.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

chibul said:


> And why the INSISTENCE on playing Duhon, even after he shows he shouldn't be starting time and time again?


I have no idea. Some stats from last season :

Ben Gordon as a starter : 18.9/3.3/3.0 on 44% shooting

Ben Gordon as a reserve : 13.7/2.6/2.3 on 39% shooting

The idea that Gordon is uncomfortable as a starter is just a load. Pulling your most gifted offensive player, one who always starts slowly, from the starting lineup 6 games into the season is a pretty weird move.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Eastern Conference finals. Yeah right.

Lottery bound at this point.

Anorexorcist, sign me up for the club.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Oh and have I mentioned lately I wanted Deng and IGGY...If Philly called and said we'll give you iggy for Ben Gordon, I'd pack Ben's bags personally.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

ok im done watching the bulls tonight


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

jbulls said:


> I have no idea. Some stats from last season :
> 
> Ben Gordon as a starter : 18.9/3.3/3.0 on 44% shooting
> 
> ...


Especially for DUHON.

If there were a Duhon hate club, I'd be the president.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Cant ask for a worse night: Bulls down by 20, Knicks up by 20.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Did we give Wallace a no trade clause?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

chibul said:


> Especially for DUHON.
> 
> If there were a Duhon hate club, I'd be the president.


Duhon's not my favorite player, but I really respect the moxie and stick-to-it-iveness he displays while turning the ball over and fouling jump shooters. Character guy. Love it.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

jbulls said:


> Duhon's not my favorite player, but I really respect the moxie and stick-to-it-iveness he displays while turning the ball over and fouling jump shooters. Character guy. Love it.


:clap2:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

jbulls said:


> Duhon's not my favorite player, but I really respect the moxie and stick-to-it-iveness he displays while turning the ball over and fouling jump shooters. Character guy. Love it.


You think the Cavs would trade for him?


My mama said there'd be days like this, there'd be days like this, my mama said.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

chifaninca said:


> Did we give Wallace a no trade clause?


Hardly needs one with that contract.


----------



## det1 (Aug 30, 2004)

If both Ben and PJ aren't producing you obviously have some internal problems on your team. No way Ben gets 0 rebounds unless he's sending a message.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Agreed. Somethings up.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Skiles also sending a message to Wallace, like everyone else if you don't give effort you don't play.

I was all with the chill, things will turn around crowd, but it's really not looking good. I can't even say much more this is so depressing.

If we lose the next 2, I don't think it's too soon to call the regular season a wash. Because then you really have to start saying if the Bulls make the playoffs.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

A trade HAS to be made....

period


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Hustle said:


> Skiles also sending a message to Wallace, like everyone else if you don't give effort you don't play.
> 
> I was all with the chill, things will turn around crowd, but it's really not looking good. I can't even say much more this is so depressing.
> 
> If we lose the next 2, I don't think it's too soon to call the regular season a wash. Because then you really have to start saying if the Bulls make the playoffs.


If we lose to New York tomorrow, that'll be enough for me to call it a wash.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't score. Can't defend. This team is officially in BIG TIME trouble. Even I, who _knew_ this team wouldn't be much different from last season, is shocked at how pathetic we look.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Duhon should not be an NBA starter for any team in the NBA including ours!
Thomas although frustrating at times, needs to get more minutes! Skiles is ruining players more than benefiting them! its not college ball its the pros! 
Christmas Wish List

Replace Scott Black Cole Skiles
Tyrus to get more game time, it mite take a lil while but watch him grow into a good player, he wont grow into anything if you leave him on the pine!
Start Ben Gordon! So what if he misses a bit at least he is an offfensive threat and frees up others! 
Get the ball to Luol Deng more

Thanks santa

Ozibull


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I just got back from the game guys, I'll post my thoughts sometime later tonight. I gotta vent, and although I didn't see the replays since it was Live, I am gonna comment on a bunch of stuff (hopefully I can remember).

Horrible Loss.


----------



## det1 (Aug 30, 2004)

> Skiles also sending a message to Wallace, like everyone else if you don't give effort you don't play.


Well, we'll see how that works. The Bulls need both PJ AND Ben to be successful. 

The New York game should say a lot.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Frustrating is the word. I'm so PO'd from work today and from losing by 15 freaking points to the Philadelphia freaking 76ers and giving up 123 POINTS to them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm almost ready to sell my Bulls tickets for the March 31st game against Cleveland.

Something has to be wrong with this team, I'm starting to believe Skiles has lost them. Duhon needs to go and be traded for an inside scoring threat. Thabo needs to start at 2 guard and Wallace needs to get pissed or something. 

Frustration, frustration, frustration!!!!!!! Are we really this bad?


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> Iverson WILL play. Everytime some guy gets injured in another game, he always "miraculously" comes up big against the Bulls, and has a career night against us. I bet AI goes for 50 tonight, or something close to it.
> 
> Man it sucks when you know someone's going to torch the Bulls. Why do the Bulls do it everytime? (If you don't believe me, just look at statistics. EVERYTIME we play a team, either random scrubs will have careers nights against us, or someone that was injured previously will somehow get to play in the game and make a fool of the Bulls.)
> 
> You guys should know this is going to happen by now. I certainly have.



You are a prophet and I agree with you!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm pessimistic and it's way early, but man, I just get this horrible feeling thinking about this team, how we had something great going in the right direction and almost every move made really derailed it, just ruined it and set us back again, after all that waiting.Did a great job in 04, but now errr, just seemed like there was too much of a focus on getting rid of anything related to Krause. Pax's first mistake for me was not getting Rick Carlisle when he was available, so they could hang on to Cartwright for like a few months too late. They better start to gel, with the effort they've shown in the last few games, man, I was more excited about teams with Ron Mercer and Marcus Fizer


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

BullsAttitude said:


> You are a prophet and I agree with you!


I know I said I was leaving, but I HAD to answer this.

C'mon, are you surprised I was right? :lol: 

This team isn't ready. Either something needs to change: coaching, minutes per player, Duhon getting acquainted with the bench, and Thomas/Deng playing more minutes.

I've been outraged as of late, and I sometimes can't control my anger. That's how it comes out at times.

I'm really sorry for the things I say, but I can't help it. When the team you love is losing like the Bulls are, it REALLY hurts. And I REALLY hate losing. But I'm not the one who's going to turn this ship around. It's going to have to be the players (that's right, not Skiles, but the players). I think if Skiles could just stop being a hard*** all the time, then maybe the guys could play better. I think they're so worried about their minutes that they think if they don't play great, they'll get benched. Then they WILL get benched, and Skiles won't play them for long stretches. I mean, any great coach would not be doing this.

What else? I mean, Deng is clearly the best player on the floor right now, and things need to be adjusted, because the current line-up isn't working. I say get BG back in the starting 5, and get Thomas to play more minutes, maybe even as a 6th or 7th man off the bench.

Either way, things need changing. And quick. We're playing the Knicks tomorrow. NO REASON TO LOSE TO THE KNICKS RIGHT NOW!! lol


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Few thoughts from being at the game

1. Our defense was horrible. They had 90 points by the middle/end of the 3rd quarter. Our interior defense was missing. It's just sad when guys like Willie Green go off on you. Shavlik Randolph had a decent game when he was in. And he is absolutely horrible, which I know from his Duke days. Our rotation was also a bit slow. We double way too much. This is why scrubs always go off on us. It's the NBA, so any player left open will likely hit a shot. It's not pick up basketball where an open shot is still a tough shot. 

2. Skiles rotation. When BG7 came in, he hit a few shots. We were down at the time, and it was horrible seeing Skiles take him out and put Duhon in. Gordon was guarding Ollie/Green at the time. I have to think, he could have handled those guys. I just didn't get the substitution. 

3. 1st Qtr: We call a time out and lose the ball immediately on a designed inbounds play. It was either Deng or Duhon.

4. Our ball handling wasn't that great. We had a good amount of turnovers

5. Our handoff-drive offense, is sadly our only offense, but when people drive to the hoop, they gotta go hard. Noce was very aggressive, and so was Deng. But other than these two, no one else did that well. Kirk had his points, but seemed to have little impact, compared to our SFs.

6. The rooks were rooks. They got some garbage minutes. You can't expect much out of them.

7. Again, our D. It's no where what it used to be. It's just so porous. Our rebouding was also horrible. There was a stretch where we cut it down to 10 (when Sweets) was in the game, and we gave up some offensive rebounds to guys like Kyle Korver. There is no excuse for that.

8. PJ is not a go to guy down low. Sure, try him in a pick n' roll, but don't pretend he is Tim Duncan.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> Few thoughts from being at the game
> 
> 1. Our defense was horrible. They had 90 points by the middle/end of the 3rd quarter. Our interior defense was missing. It's just sad when guys like Willie Green go off on you. Shavlik Randolph had a decent game when he was in. And he is absolutely horrible, which I know from his Duke days. Our rotation was also a bit slow. We double way too much. This is why scrubs always go off on us. It's the NBA, so any player left open will likely hit a shot. It's not pick up basketball where an open shot is still a tough shot.
> 
> ...


#1: DO NOT assume Shavlik Randolph is horrible from his days at duke. They were injury prone days and nothing more. If you asked a intelligent 76ers fan (I'm right here) I can make a bet that Shavlik Randolph is our BEST big man. And by far he's a very decent big.
#2(In relation to 5.): I thought you should've hired Rick Adelman, but Ben Wallace nor P.J Brown are talented enough to have the ball in their hands nearly all that time. Perhaps Jim O'Brien would be good for Chicago. His shut-down-the-middle defense would be very similar to that of the zone. And because of that Ben Wallace would be returned back into the help-defender he was in Detroit. He was NEVER a GO-TO Center, and I think Skiles is learning that. Also you have alot of good 3pt shooters (Duhon, Gordan, Nocioni,Hinrich,Sefolosha).


----------

